

Pico.js: Simple interface for a real-time audio processing - matsuu
http://mohayonao.github.com/pico.js/

======
srik
This is going to revolutionize HTML 5 gaming. Although Im curious as if there
would be any changes to how copyright and media ownership get handled.

